# Senior Poll - Do You Feel Your Age?



## SeaBreeze (May 2, 2014)

Seniors, do you feel just the way you should at your age?  Do you feel younger than your age, or older?  Overall, physically and mentally, how do you feel about your present age...*take the poll *and see what others think!

I feel like I'm a little bit younger than my present age.


----------



## Ina (May 2, 2014)

Sometimes I forget I'm Old, until I move. :sosad:


----------



## HarryHippy (May 3, 2014)

71 but as the saying goes, "my glass is always half full."


----------



## Pappy (May 3, 2014)

Starting to feel my age. Have always been very active and a multi-tasker, my job required it, but now it's getting harder to focus on more than one thing. I am still young at heart and do my share of fooling around, but the bod is starting to fall apart piece by piece. But then I hear of other peoples problems and realize just how lucky I am.:sentimental:


----------



## Raven (May 3, 2014)

Physically I feel about right for my age, have a few health problems but can still get the housework
done, do the shopping and pay the bills and enjoy a few social outings. 
Mentally I feel younger than my age but that is likely how most seniors feel.


----------



## littleowl (May 3, 2014)

Christine says I will grow up one day.


----------



## Pappy (May 3, 2014)

littleowl said:


> Christine says I will grow up one day.



Now little owl, don't rush it.


----------



## Teddy (May 3, 2014)

I'm only 78 and I still have so many things I would like to do, 
However my old legs will not let me, having trouble  Walking
 and I'm starting fall a lot have use a cane. It look like I need
to sell my Motorhome and take up the rocking chair on my front porch.


----------



## Jackie22 (May 3, 2014)

Ina said:


> Sometimes I forget I'm Old, until I move. :sosad:



LOL...I agree, Ina, the moving will tell on you.

I have always been a hard worker and I still do most of my yard work, only now I have to work an hour then rest an hour.


----------



## That Guy (May 3, 2014)

I feel . . . funny...


----------



## Ina (May 3, 2014)

You TG, Are funny! :rofl:


----------



## That Guy (May 3, 2014)

Ina said:


> You TG, Are funny! :rofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (May 4, 2014)

I feel sleepy and grumpy, but don't tell Snow White.

The thing that puzzles me is, how am I _supposed_ to feel "for my age"? What is my age supposed to feel like? Is there a government database somewhere that defines it, or should I visit my friendly local physician to determine how I "should" feel?

The only usable scale I have access to right now is looking at my fellow human beings, and that's all over the place-  there are 56-year-olds who run a triathlon every weekend, just as a break from their weekday job of mining coal with their bare hands.

Then there are the 56-year-olds who have morphed into being part of their recliners and are covered in a thick layer of Cheet-O's dust and sticky soda residue. 

I answered that I feel "younger" because I have encountered more of the latter group than the former. I'm not in the hospital, not taking drugs, not experiencing aches or pains of any kind, so I consider myself both lucky and "young".


----------



## Ina (May 4, 2014)

Phil, You are still young, and very very lucky! Keep on keeping on Young Fella. :wave:


----------



## SifuPhil (May 4, 2014)

Thanks, Ina!

Now, if this darned mental illness would just go away ...


----------



## That Guy (May 5, 2014)

Everything hurts.  Does that help?


----------



## SifuPhil (May 5, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Everything hurts.  Does that help?



Not really, because we all have different pain thresholds. 

I know people that pass out when they get scratched by a thorn. Others have sewn themselves up after having a sword stuck into their kidney.

And, "everything"? That's a scary thought ...


----------



## rt3 (May 5, 2014)

know what you mean, got a Cheeto stuck in the back of my throat the other day---


----------



## SifuPhil (May 5, 2014)

rt3 said:


> know what you mean, got a Cheeto stuck in the back of my throat the other day---



Scary, isn't it? 

Did you have visions of Chester Cheetah coming for you, like I did?


----------



## Ruth (May 29, 2014)

My low carb diet makes me feel younger and healthier.


----------



## kcvet (May 29, 2014)

dirts younger than me


----------



## Falcon (May 29, 2014)

I feel a lot younger than my age.........no pains...no pills.  Guess I'm just lucky at 90.


----------



## Meanderer (May 29, 2014)

I'm only a day older than I was yesterday....I can handle that!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2014)

Statistically, we are all getting older second by second.

But when I see a georgeous woman, I do feel about a decade younger....

:lol:


----------



## GDAD (May 29, 2014)

I just turned 74, & really haven't caught up yet, I'm just feeling my way through the fifties.
That will take a few years yet!:fun::lofl:


----------



## Warrigal (May 29, 2014)

My body feels older but my mind is still very active, as it was when I was working. It craves ideas to discuss, hence my life on fora, and my imagination is as active as when I was a child. But I FEEL older when I move around, so I sit a lot now.


----------



## Jillaroo (May 30, 2014)

_My mind is still young but my body is rapidly  falling to pieces.  _:notfair:


----------



## meg (May 30, 2014)

I think we are all still about 25 in our minds....trouble is, our bones don't agree with this.  I had a nasty fall two weeks ago and am still suffering.  We don't heal as quickly as we did when we were young.


----------



## LogicsHere (May 30, 2014)

I would like to say I feel younger than my age; however, between working full-time, taking care of two apartments and looking after my mother, I'm exhausted.


----------



## Uff (May 30, 2014)

I agree with Meg, I too think I'm still 25, my hips tell me otherwise though.


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 26, 2016)

Another good poll question, thanks SeaBreeze!


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 26, 2016)

I voted for "I feel older" but it really depends on how I am doing physically as to how I feel.  So I would maybe say it is somewhere between "about my own age, and a bit older"


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 26, 2016)

I feel older, much older some days. I've always physically been hyperactive and flexible. But even after a lifetime of exercise I still wake up like the tin man quite often...oil can, oil can...The most embarrassing is standing up in a quiet place like the library and your arms and legs audibly crack. Then again if I had been a couch potato all those years it might be far worse.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 26, 2016)

The persistent achy back/hip are with me more often than not and I'm not as limber as I once was. That said, I think my brain still works well and I can get around just fine. The hearing and vision are all good. I feel my 61 years, but my dear wife says I look MUCH younger.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm 67 and I can't believe I'm that old. How did that happen? Somebody get me some wrinkle cream!


----------



## Knight (Oct 26, 2016)

Not sure because I don't know what my age is supposed to feel like. I still enjoy hiking & can carry a backpack that weighs about 20 lbs. and hike the trail to see Delicate Arch. No health issues & don't need ******.  Looking forward to my 77th birthday and maybe a trip to Costa Rica to try out that Hi Line ride over the jungle there.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 26, 2016)

Depends on the day.  Before I had my hips fixed I felt about 102.  Now I feel a lot younger, and even my new doc was surprised to figure out how old I am.  I guess that's a good sign.  I do more and get around better than most folks I know who are my age.


----------



## nitelite (Oct 26, 2016)

My mind stays young but mother nature does a number on me physically. I want to die young at a very old age. :chocolate:


----------



## maggiemae (Jun 24, 2017)

Gosh, sometimes when I have to say my age, I think "I'm that old"?  Nah, I don't feel old yet!


----------



## Manatee (Jun 24, 2017)

I have never been 83 before, I am not sure how I should feel.

I was taught to respect my elders, but I am running out of elders.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 3, 2017)

No I don't feel my age but even more so in my head than physically. Most of the time the body works pretty well, but sometimes I get a little stiff or may tire more easily. I'm still going to the gym and people tell me I don't look nearly my age. I don't think I act it either, though I'm not trying to act like a young "chippy".


----------



## HipGnosis (Jul 3, 2017)

It depends what I'm doing.
I generally feel younger than my age.  I've always looked younger than my age.  Well, always use to. My hair is salt-n-pepper and my beards is mostly gray.
Riding motorcycle, I feel even younger.  Unless a kid on a loud and modified and (supposedly) fast bike pulls up next to me; then I feel my age.
Shoveling deep, heavy snow or getting on and off the roof of my house; I feel older.  If I can't make room in my garage for a snow blower soon, I'm going to have to hire a local kid for big snows.


----------



## Harley (Jul 3, 2017)

No! and I am trying to keep it that way..


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 6, 2017)

I Look, Feel, and Act younger than my age of almost 81.

HDH


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 6, 2017)

All I do is look around at those much younger than me and I realize I am extremely lucky to do the things I do at my age.

I was at the casino sitting for a ride.  This is what I observed.

One guy comes in limping with a cane.  The next person was a women with a walker. The next person came in riding one of those electric scooters. And the next guy to come in was lugging oxygen tanks.

And the washroom has disposals for needles for those with diabetes.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 7, 2017)

I guess I'm doing ok for my age, but I noticed I have more Doctor's numbers in my phone book then old friends. I now call the Golden Years the Rusty Years !


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 31, 2017)

I always felt and acted younger than my age until about two years ago. I have really slowed down, can't walk very well, have trouble getting up and have pain in my knee, one of which was replaced a year ago last October.
I guess old age has caught up with me, darn it.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 31, 2017)

COPD and osteoarthritis has knocked the hell out of me the last couple years. Getting hard to get anything done, like  normal jobs around the house. I still feel young at heart and I like to clown around a lot, but easy things are getting harder to come by.


----------



## IKE (Dec 31, 2017)

Overall I feel pretty good but I can certainly tell that I'm going downhill because of age.

Mama was really mad that I didn't hire someone but like I always have I preped and painted the exterior of the house by myself this summer and it took me two weeks and after being on my feet and standing on a ladder for eight to ten hours each day, in the late July heat, I felt totally drained 
 by the end of the day......when I painted the house ten years ago at age 57 I was done in one week and I didn't feel quite as exhausted at the end of the day.

Ten years from now when I'm 77 and the house needs painting again I may not argue as much about hiring someone to do the painting......we'll see.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 31, 2017)

I feel fine but like others have said I have to pick my battles.

I do experience a little sadness when I realize that I will never do certain things again but I have plenty of good memories.

I'm still finding new ways to get into all the trouble I'm able to handle, LOL!!!


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 31, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I feel fine but like others have said I have to pick my battles.
> 
> I do experience a little sadness when I realize that I will never do certain things again but I have plenty of good memories.
> 
> I'm still finding new ways to get into all the trouble I'm able to handle, LOL!!!



Getting into trouble is one of my best talents.


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 31, 2017)

It varies; most of the time I feel younger, but if I don't get enough sleep or am sick, I feel older


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 19, 2018)

ld:


----------



## Olivia (Sep 19, 2018)

This poll is so old I can't remember if I responded to it already or not.  Does that answer the question? Lol

 But, no, I do not at all feel my age of 70. I still can't believe I am 70 if only I never had any mirrors in my house. But one thing does make me feel older although that started in 1997 when I was hired to work in a hospital and they give you a physical and blood tests. Mine showed that I never had the mumps or German measles and I was suggested (well, I said they said I SHOULD, but they disputed that) I get an MMR vaccine.

So, I did. And two days later I could not get out of bed because my knees were locked. I rolled out of bed and on the floor to get anywhere. I had to call in to say I couldn't get to work. To make a long story short I was kind of scolded for not coming to work when I couldn't even bend my knees for days. And on top of some other things, I quit before I had hardly even started!

But anyway, my knees have never been the same since. Oh, walking up stairs or any heights is perfectly fine. but walking down stairs has some discomfort. And also if I crouch down I have to mainly hold on to something to not have some discomfort getting up.  Other than that, I'm good.


----------



## Furryanimal (Sep 20, 2018)

I am closing in on 61 but apart from my dodgy knees I don't feel any different to forty years ago-when I thought 30 sounded old!


----------



## Olivia (Sep 20, 2018)

Furryanimal said:


> I am closing in on 61 but apart from my dodgy knees I don't feel any different to forty years ago-when I thought 30 sounded old!



Sixty-one sounds like Spring to me. :friendly_wink:


----------

